

Wei Dai's "B-Money"(Cryptocurrency) - kiba
http://weidai.com/bmoney.txt

======
kiba
Incidently, the bitcoin project(successor to the B-money proposal) naturally
select individuals who are market anarchists, if not crypto-anarchists.

